# My bulking diet: what do 'u think about



## alfio (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi guys,
I'm 37, w 213, h 75,63, fm 15%. 
Work out 3 times per week.
AAS: Test E 350, Tren E 400 per w.
Diet: about 3100 kcal total: 1050 kcal of carbo (rice, rye bread, fruit, oats, legumes), 1060 kcal of pro (fish, white and red meat, eggs and one shake every morning) and 970 fat (olive, coconut and arachid oils), eating 6 times per day, lot of vegetables (specially, carrots, tomatoes, broccoli and spinaches).
What do you think about?
Thank you all.


----------



## Oregonstrong (Dec 24, 2014)

I know this is an older thread but no one replied so I'm bumping it for you brother. 

Have you made any gains on this diet? What does your meal plan look like brother? IMO you need to eat more. 3,000-3,500 is about maintenance for you at 213. I would say you should be hitting closer to 4,000 (especially with the supps). I weigh 185 currently and I am over 4,000 a day and slowly gaining.


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 24, 2014)

I agree with Oregon. How's this diet going for you so far?


----------



## Oregonstrong (Jan 17, 2015)

maximumshred said:


> The diet seems good and I'm also curious of how's it now, though are you working out? Be sure to work that one out or you'll turn obese in no time. If you're in need of some good energy boosters for workout, or something that will fasten your metabolism, I could suggest to you maximum shred and extreme deer antler, http://maximumshredandextremedeerantler.com/ , it helped me a lot in my diet because it fastens my metabolism. That supplement also helps you in working out, so be sure to workout as well even only at your home if you can't go to the gym. Please let me know of how's the diet is been doing for you though, because I also have a good diet plan for us all. Good luck! Also, I suggest shift it out once a week with other variety but with the same nutrition, so you won't get sick of having the same food over and over again.




What's your diet plan look like brother? Also, I have eaten the same food everyday for the last year or longer, just different portion sizes..........
If you have willpower and determination you can do anything you put your mind to.


----------



## RevendMartin (Jan 18, 2015)

Good diet plan and i am impressed with it. For bulking you need more calories and more protein with carbs in diet. I found no any problem in your bulking diet. Keep it up.


----------

